# The fastest fish in the sea.



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## jasper181 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ive seen claims for the both the marlin and sailfish, I think the claim for the Black Marlin came from a fisherman that said the fish was sripping line at 120ft per second which is 82mph. The sailfish has been officialy clocked at 68 mph.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 14, 2019)

I have always heard it was sailfish then Mako or Wahoo


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 15, 2019)

Always heard sailfish. But I guess if I had a 600-700 black hooked, I’d think he was the fastest. Or at least the baddest.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 16, 2019)

Quickest I ever saw to dump a 50 is a blue. Maybe it is the sheer size and muscle. 

A wahoo can put a dent in a 50 also...

Love me some blue water.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 18, 2019)

I watched a 500lb or so bluefin (according to a very weak known charter Captain) just about spool an 50W once. The mate went to full drag on him so he didn’t spool us, and broke him off. He ate a skippie we were reeling in. It as “fairly” impressive. 
Jim, I’m right there with you on loving me some blue water. Even more than hunting.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 18, 2019)

The blues we were on were well under 500 - more likely 2-300.


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 18, 2019)

The key to any big pelagic fish is to get everything in and start backing down. We fish talica 25’s and catch big blues often.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 19, 2019)

No way to back down on him when he’s heading deep as well as away from you. We were 120 miles off Canaveral, he would have went straight down, died, and been shark bait. Plus, season was closed,  and we didn’t want to waste a bunch of time to try and catch a fish that we would have to release. He was pretty cool atchijgnhim smoke the 50, though. Especially since it wasn’t my JB braid he was going off with.


----------

